# My First Pic!!!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ok, this is my first pic, i've just made this thread on uk-muscle and would create it on here but i dunno how i put the picture on to be honest so i'll just post the link:

First pic!!!!! - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

tell me what you think

LeeB, where are you when i need a computer geek? :tongue1:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

impressive m8 . must be all them oats lol. you have serious potential im sure lee will guide you to bigger and better things

fb


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Very impressive mate, hope i get to that size one day, keep up the hard work!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

and hes not yet 19.............

the most impressive thing about scott is his work ethic... both in his training and his eating/diet, which for someone of his age is not often seen.

cant say enough good things about this lad and if he keeps getting stronger at the rate he is i simply wont be able to keep up with him as on alot of exercises i already cant!

we have had to rename him "big tony" for when hes in the gym as "scott" didnt suit his immenseness lol

the attached photos show his progress from less than a year ago until now...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats some good progress Mr Tony


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job scottswald...very impressive...and so young...we will have to watch this star shine for many years to come...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job. Great progress!


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Great work mate

impressive stuff


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

great stuff mate, wish id of had the dedication to weight training you have at 18. keep up the good work mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

fook that's a big change in a year, ur doin good mate, so when are you doing a juniors class?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Pikey said:


> fook that's a big change in a year, ur doin good mate, so when are you doing a juniors class?


looking at 2010 mate.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

if you keep progressing as you are mate might be worth dipping your toe in the water next year.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

LeeB said:


> if you keep progressing as you are mate might be worth dipping your toe in the water next year.........


don't know bout that lyk, i'm not even sure i'll look the part for 2010 nevermind next year, lol.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

you're carrying more muscle than a lot of juniors I've seen on stage, another 6 months and I'd be going for the next round of qualifiers...


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking big mate. What weight are you there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> Looking big mate. What weight are you there?


16 stone on the pic


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice.

How much have you put on since your avatar pic then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

1 and a half stone - 2 stone... i think. i know it's not a great deal of weight but i've lost a bit of bf and i feel my shape has improved a LOT.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

scottswald said:


> 1 and a half stone - 2 stone... i think. i know it's not a great deal of weight but i've lost a bit of bf and i feel my shape has improved a LOT.


2 stone is alot of muscular weight to gain in a year mate. You should be pleased.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey scottswald,

Do you have a log on here? I want to research your training and see what the hell you have been doing. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a great deal of weight! Wish I'd put that on in the last year...!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

consistency in the gym and consistency with the diet....... and lifting some big ass weight... 7x 20kg plates on t-bar row for reps at 18yr old and your going to grow!!!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking really good and good luck for the juniors in the next year or so.


----------



## ishyz (Mar 22, 2009)

Very impressive for his age. keep it up.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Your huge for one year of training  Fair play matey. Keep it up


----------

